# General > Book & Author Requests >  Aldous Huxley's essays

## Rose Petal

Hi,
I am looking for Huxley's essays, I have found just a few of them on the web. I would be grateful if you can add some of his prominent essays.

----------


## Jay

I suppose most of his work is still in copyright.

----------

